# Solved: Access Denied - Cannot delete..... HELP



## Rockfx (Oct 8, 2006)

Greetings,

Boy, do I need some help. The other day I was checking out some videos online and at one point my system popped up with a message stating that in order to view the videos I needed to download the current "codec" software. Well, like an idiot I did and now I'm sorry for doing so. I can't get rid of it now. In my system tray I have a blue and white question mark that flashes red and pops up the message "Critical System Error!" ect... If I click on this it brings up some advertisement to purchase some virus software. If I right click to delete it it still takes me to the software ad. I've traced the program back to my program folder and tried to delete it but I keep getting "Cannot delete isaddon.dll: it's being used by another person or program. Close any programs that might be using this and try again." Well, from what I can tell there is non other program using this. I even tried deleting the individual components of the program and I get an "Access denied" error. I'm terrified to even have my computer hooked up online so I'm doing all this with my laptop. Can someone, anyone please help me?
Thanks and sorry if this was a little long.

Michael

Hers my hijack this log:

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 5:47:48 PM, on 10/7/2006
Platform: Windows XP SP1 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\aswUpdSv.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashServ.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec_Client_Security\Symantec AntiVirus\DefWatch.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\cba\pds.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7Debug\mdm.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec_Client_Security\Symantec AntiVirus\Rtvscan.exe
C:\Program Files\SoftCodec\isamonitor.exe
C:\Program Files\SoftCodec\pmsngr.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Symantec\SYMANT~1\NSCTOP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\hpztsb11.exe
C:\Program Files\SoftCodec\pmmon.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
C:\Program Files\SoftCodec\isamini.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\hpcoretech\hpcmpmgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\hphmon06.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Works Shared\WkUFind.exe
C:\Program Files\BroadJump\Client Foundation\CFD.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_03\bin\jusched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ams_ii\hndlrsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Steinberg\MI4\MI4tray.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec_Client_Security\Symantec AntiVirus\vptray.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\MsgSys.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\ALWILS~1\Avast4\ashDisp.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\ctfmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\cba\xfr.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\MSMSGS.EXE
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Distillr\AcroTray.exe
C:\Program Files\WinZip\WZQKPICK.EXE
C:\Program Files\Webshots\webshots.scr
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashWebSv.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqgalry.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\HPZipm12.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashMaiSv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Elizabeth\My Documents\Hijack This\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com/
F2 - REG:system.ini: UserInit=userinit.exe
O2 - BHO: IncrediFindBHO Class - {0199DF25-9820-4bd5-9FEE-5A765AB4371E} - C:\PROGRA~1\INCRED~1\BHO\INCFIN~1.DLL (file missing)
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {202a961f-23ae-42b1-9505-ffe3c818d717} - C:\Program Files\SoftCodec\isaddon.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {243B17DE-77C7-46BF-B94B-0B5F309A0E64} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Money\System\mnyside.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {FDD3B846-8D59-4ffb-8758-209B6AD74ACC} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdxm.ocx
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Protection Bar - {479fd0cf-5be9-4c63-8cda-b6d371c67bd5} - C:\Program Files\SoftCodec\iesplugin.dll (file missing)
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPDJ Taskbar Utility] C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\hpztsb11.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPHUPD06] C:\Program Files\HP\{AAC4FC36-8F89-4587-8DD3-EBC57C83374D}\hphupd06.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] "C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Component Manager] "C:\Program Files\HP\hpcoretech\hpcmpmgr.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPHmon06] C:\WINDOWS\System32\hphmon06.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IST Service] C:\Program Files\ISTsvc\istsvc.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Microsoft Works Update Detection] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Works Shared\WkUFind.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BJCFD] C:\Program Files\BroadJump\Client Foundation\CFD.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_03\bin\jusched.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MI4Tray] C:\Program Files\Steinberg\MI4\MI4tray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [vptray] C:\Program Files\Symantec_Client_Security\Symantec AntiVirus\vptray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Google Desktop Search] "C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe" /startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [avast!] C:\PROGRA~1\ALWILS~1\Avast4\ashDisp.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\System32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\MSMSGS.EXE" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MoneyAgent] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft Money\System\mnyexpr.exe"
O4 - Startup: Webshots.lnk = C:\Program Files\Webshots\Launcher.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Acrobat Assistant.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Distillr\AcroTray.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Gamma Loader.exe.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Google Updater.lnk = C:\Program Files\Google\Google Updater\GoogleUpdater.exe
O4 - Global Startup: HP Digital Imaging Monitor.lnk = C:\Program Files\HP\digital imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
O4 - Global Startup: HP Image Zone Fast Start.lnk = C:\Program Files\HP\digital imaging\bin\hpqthb08.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office10\OSA.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: WinZip Quick Pick.lnk = C:\Program Files\WinZip\WZQKPICK.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Google Search - res://C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmsearch.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Translate English Word - res://C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmwordtrans.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Backward Links - res://C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmbacklinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Cached Snapshot of Page - res://C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmcache.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Similar Pages - res://C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmsimilar.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Translate Page into English - res://C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmtrans.html
O9 - Extra button: PartyPoker.com - {B7FE5D70-9AA2-40F1-9C6B-12A255F085E1} - C:\Program Files\PartyGaming\PartyPoker\RunApp.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: PartyPoker.com - {B7FE5D70-9AA2-40F1-9C6B-12A255F085E1} - C:\Program Files\PartyGaming\PartyPoker\RunApp.exe
O9 - Extra button: MoneySide - {E023F504-0C5A-4750-A1E7-A9046DEA8A21} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Money\System\mnyside.dll
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\MSMSGS.EXE
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\MSMSGS.EXE
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O16 - DPF: {2B323CD9-50E3-11D3-9466-00A0C9700498} (Yahoo! Audio Conferencing) - http://us.chat1.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/i/chat/applet/v45/yacscom.cab
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99F7-4BB4-88D8-FA1D4F56A2AB} (YInstStarter Class) - http://us.dl1.yimg.com/download.yahoo.com/dl/yinst/yinst_current.cab
O16 - DPF: {A93D84FD-641F-43AE-B963-E6FA84BE7FE7} (LinkSys Content Update) - http://www.linksysfix.com/netcheck/53/install/gtdownls.cab
O16 - DPF: {DBA230D1-8467-4e69-987E-5FAE815A3B45} - 
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: C:\PROGRA~1\Google\GOOGLE~2\GOEC62~1.DLL
O20 - Winlogon Notify: NavLogon - C:\WINDOWS\System32\NavLogon.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\
O21 - SSODL: hydrodictyon - {b166be07-30a4-4d38-b781-44528a630706} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\gqagksr.dll
O23 - Service: avast! iAVS4 Control Service (aswUpdSv) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\aswUpdSv.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Antivirus - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashServ.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Mail Scanner - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashMaiSv.exe" /service (file missing)
O23 - Service: avast! Web Scanner - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashWebSv.exe" /service (file missing)
O23 - Service: DefWatch - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec_Client_Security\Symantec AntiVirus\DefWatch.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: Intel Alert Handler - Intel® Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ams_ii\hndlrsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Intel File Transfer - Intel® Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\cba\xfr.exe
O23 - Service: Intel PDS - Intel® Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\cba\pds.exe
O23 - Service: iPodService - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec AntiVirus Client (Norton AntiVirus Server) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec_Client_Security\Symantec AntiVirus\Rtvscan.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec System Center Discovery Service (NSCTOP) - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\Symantec\SYMANT~1\NSCTOP.EXE
O23 - Service: Pml Driver HPZ12 - HP - C:\WINDOWS\System32\HPZipm12.exe


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Hi, *Rockfx*. 

Welcome to TSG.

Please download *SmitfraudFix* (by *S!Ri*)
Extract the content (a folder named *SmitfraudFix*) to your Desktop.

Open the *SmitfraudFix* folder and double-click *smitfraudfix.cmd*
Select option #1 - *Search* by typing *1* and press "*Enter*"; a text file will appear, which lists infected files (if present).
Please copy/paste the content of that report into your next reply.

*Note* : *process.exe* is detected by some antivirus programs (AntiVir, Dr.Web, Kaspersky) as a "RiskTool"; it is not a virus, but a program used to stop system processes. Antivirus programs cannot distinguish between "good" and "malicious" use of such programs, therefore they may alert the user.

*Warning : running option #2 on a non infected computer in Normal Mode will remove your Desktop background*.


----------



## Rockfx (Oct 8, 2006)

Greetings Again,

Here is the file requested.

SmitFraudFix v2.105

Scan done at 22:58:36.48, Sat 10/07/2006
Run from G:\SmitfraudFix
OS: Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600] - Windows_NT
Fix run in normal mode

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» C:\

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» C:\WINDOWS

C:\WINDOWS\newname.dat FOUND !

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» C:\WINDOWS\system

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» C:\WINDOWS\Web

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» C:\WINDOWS\system32

C:\WINDOWS\system32\gqagksr.dll FOUND !

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» C:\Documents and Settings\Elizabeth

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» C:\Documents and Settings\Elizabeth\Application Data

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Start Menu

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» C:\DOCUME~1\ELIZAB~1\FAVORI~1

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Desktop

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» C:\Program Files

C:\Program Files\SoftCodec\ FOUND !

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Corrupted keys

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Desktop Components

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Desktop\Components\0]
"Source"="About:Home"
"SubscribedURL"="About:Home"
"FriendlyName"="My Current Home Page"

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Sharedtaskscheduler
!!!Attention, following keys are not inevitably infected!!!

SrchSTS.exe by S!Ri
Search SharedTaskScheduler's .dll

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\SharedTaskScheduler]
"{b166be07-30a4-4d38-b781-44528a630706}"="hydrodictyon"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{b166be07-30a4-4d38-b781-44528a630706}\InProcServer32]
@="C:\WINDOWS\System32\gqagksr.dll"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Classes\CLSID\{b166be07-30a4-4d38-b781-44528a630706}\InProcServer32]
@="C:\WINDOWS\System32\gqagksr.dll"

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» AppInit_DLLs
!!!Attention, following keys are not inevitably infected!!!

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Windows]
"AppInit_DLLs"="C:\\PROGRA~1\\Google\\GOOGLE~2\\GOEC62~1.DLL"

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» pe386-msguard-lzx32

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Scanning wininet.dll infection

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» End

I couldn't even begin to tell you what it all means, but, hey, that's why I'm here looking for help, uh?
Thank you again!!!!!


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Hi, *Rockfx* 

*Please print these instructions, or copy them to a NotePad file for reference while in Safe Mode.*

Please download *ATF Cleaner* by Atribune.
*This program is for XP and Windows 2000 only*

Double-click *ATF-Cleaner.exe* to run the program.
Under *Main* choose: *Select All*
Click the *Empty Selected* button.
If you use Firefox browser
Click *Firefox* at the top and choose: *Select All*
Click the *Empty Selected* button.
*NOTE:* If you would like to keep your saved passwords, please click *No* at the prompt.
If you use Opera browser
Click *Opera* at the top and choose: *Select All*
Click the *Empty Selected* button.
*NOTE:* If you would like to keep your saved passwords, please click *No* at the prompt.
Click *Exit* on the Main menu to close the program.
For *Technical Support*, double-click the e-mail address located at the bottom of each menu.

Please download *ewido anti-spyware* from *HERE* and save that file to your desktop.
_This is a 30 day trial of the program_
Once you have downloaded ewido anti-spyware, locate the icon on the desktop and double-click it to launch the set up program.
Once the setup is complete you will need run ewido and update the definition files.
On the main screen select the icon "*Update*" then select the "*Update now*" link.
Next select the "*Start Update*" button, the update will start and a progress bar will show the updates being installed.

Once the update has completed select the "*Scanner*" icon at the top of the screen, then select the "*Settings*" tab.
Once in the Settings screen click on "*Recommended actions*" and then select "*Quarantine*".
Under "*Reports*"
Select "*Automatically generate report after every scan*"
Un-Select "*Only if threats were found*"

Close ewido anti-spyware, Do Not run a scan just yet, we will shortly in Safe Mode.

*Now copy these instructions to notepad and save them to your desktop. You will need them to refer to in safe mode.*

*Boot into Safe Mode:*

Restart your computer and as soon as it starts booting up again continuously tap F8. A menu should come up where you will be given the option to enter Safe Mode.

Perform the following steps in safe mode:

*IMPORTANT:* Do not open any other windows or programs while ewido is scanning, it may interfere with the scanning proccess:

Launch ewido-anti-spyware by double-clicking the icon on your desktop.
Select the "*Scanner*" icon at the top and then the "*Scan*" tab then click on "*Complete System Scan*".
Ewido will now begin the scanning process, be patient this may take a little time.
*Once the scan is complete do the following:*
If you have any infections you will prompted, then select "*Apply all actions*"
Next select the "*Reports*" icon at the top.
Select the "*Save report as*" button in the lower left hand of the screen and save it to a text file on your system (make sure to remember where you saved that file, this is important).
Close ewido .
While in Safe Mode, open the *SmitfraudFix* folder again and double-click *smitfraudfix.cmd*
Select option #2 - *Clean* by typing *2* and press "*Enter*" to delete infected files.

You will be prompted : "Registry cleaning - Do you want to clean the registry ?"; answer "Yes" by typing *Y* and press "Enter" in order to remove the Desktop background and clean registry keys associated with the infection.

The tool will now check if *wininet.dll* is infected. You may be prompted to replace the infected file (if found); answer "Yes" by typing *Y* and press "Enter".

The tool may need to restart your computer to finish the cleaning process; if it doesn't, please restart it into Normal Windows.

A text file will appear onscreen, with results from the cleaning process; please copy/paste the content of that report into your next reply.

* Go to Control Panel > Internet Options. Click on the Programs tab, then click the "Reset Web Settings" button. Click Apply then OK.

* Next go to Control Panel > Display. Click on the "Desktop" tab then click the "Customize Desktop" button. Click on the "Web" tab. Under "Web Pages" Delete everything except for "My Current Home Page". Click OK then Apply and OK.

The report can also be found at the root of the system drive, usually at *C:\rapport.txt*

Please go *HERE* to run Panda's ActiveScan
Once you are on the Panda site click the *Scan your PC* button
A new window will open...click the *Check Now* button
Enter your *Country*
Enter your *State/Province*
Enter your *e-mail address* and click *send*
Select either *Home User* or *Company*
Click the big *Scan Now* button
If it wants to install an ActiveX component allow it
It will start downloading the files it requires for the scan (Note: It may take a couple of minutes)
When download is complete, click on *My Computer* to start the scan
When the scan completes, if anything malicious is detected, click the *See Report* button, *then Save Report* and save it to a convenient location.
*Post a fresh Hijackthis log along with the Ewido report, ActiveScan report and contents of C:\rapport.txt produced by Smitfraudfix.*


----------



## Rockfx (Oct 8, 2006)

Ok, Here's all the reports requested.

*HIJACK THIS:*

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 10:48:22 PM, on 10/8/2006
Platform: Windows XP SP1 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\aswUpdSv.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashServ.exe
C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec_Client_Security\Symantec AntiVirus\DefWatch.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\cba\pds.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7Debug\mdm.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec_Client_Security\Symantec AntiVirus\Rtvscan.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\hpztsb11.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Symantec\SYMANT~1\NSCTOP.EXE
C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\hpcoretech\hpcmpmgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\hphmon06.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Works Shared\WkUFind.exe
C:\Program Files\BroadJump\Client Foundation\CFD.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ams_ii\hndlrsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_03\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Steinberg\MI4\MI4tray.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec_Client_Security\Symantec AntiVirus\vptray.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\MsgSys.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\ALWILS~1\Avast4\ashDisp.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\cba\xfr.exe
C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\avgas.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\MSMSGS.EXE
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Distillr\AcroTray.exe
C:\Program Files\WinZip\WZQKPICK.EXE
C:\Program Files\Webshots\webshots.scr
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\HPZipm12.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqgalry.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\Documents and Settings\Elizabeth\My Documents\Hijack This\HijackThis.exe

F2 - REG:system.ini: UserInit=userinit.exe
O2 - BHO: IncrediFindBHO Class - {0199DF25-9820-4bd5-9FEE-5A765AB4371E} - C:\PROGRA~1\INCRED~1\BHO\INCFIN~1.DLL (file missing)
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {243B17DE-77C7-46BF-B94B-0B5F309A0E64} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Money\System\mnyside.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {FDD3B846-8D59-4ffb-8758-209B6AD74ACC} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdxm.ocx
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPDJ Taskbar Utility] C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\hpztsb11.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPHUPD06] C:\Program Files\HP\{AAC4FC36-8F89-4587-8DD3-EBC57C83374D}\hphupd06.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] "C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Component Manager] "C:\Program Files\HP\hpcoretech\hpcmpmgr.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPHmon06] C:\WINDOWS\System32\hphmon06.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IST Service] C:\Program Files\ISTsvc\istsvc.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Microsoft Works Update Detection] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Works Shared\WkUFind.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BJCFD] C:\Program Files\BroadJump\Client Foundation\CFD.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_03\bin\jusched.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MI4Tray] C:\Program Files\Steinberg\MI4\MI4tray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [vptray] C:\Program Files\Symantec_Client_Security\Symantec AntiVirus\vptray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Google Desktop Search] "C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe" /startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [avast!] C:\PROGRA~1\ALWILS~1\Avast4\ashDisp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [!AVG Anti-Spyware] "C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\avgas.exe" /minimized
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\System32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\MSMSGS.EXE" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MoneyAgent] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft Money\System\mnyexpr.exe"
O4 - Startup: Webshots.lnk = C:\Program Files\Webshots\Launcher.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Acrobat Assistant.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Distillr\AcroTray.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Gamma Loader.exe.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Google Updater.lnk = C:\Program Files\Google\Google Updater\GoogleUpdater.exe
O4 - Global Startup: HP Digital Imaging Monitor.lnk = C:\Program Files\HP\digital imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
O4 - Global Startup: HP Image Zone Fast Start.lnk = C:\Program Files\HP\digital imaging\bin\hpqthb08.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office10\OSA.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: WinZip Quick Pick.lnk = C:\Program Files\WinZip\WZQKPICK.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Google Search - res://C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmsearch.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Translate English Word - res://C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmwordtrans.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Backward Links - res://C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmbacklinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Cached Snapshot of Page - res://C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmcache.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Similar Pages - res://C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmsimilar.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Translate Page into English - res://C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmtrans.html
O9 - Extra button: PartyPoker.com - {B7FE5D70-9AA2-40F1-9C6B-12A255F085E1} - C:\Program Files\PartyGaming\PartyPoker\RunApp.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: PartyPoker.com - {B7FE5D70-9AA2-40F1-9C6B-12A255F085E1} - C:\Program Files\PartyGaming\PartyPoker\RunApp.exe
O9 - Extra button: MoneySide - {E023F504-0C5A-4750-A1E7-A9046DEA8A21} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Money\System\mnyside.dll
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\MSMSGS.EXE
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\MSMSGS.EXE
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O16 - DPF: {2B323CD9-50E3-11D3-9466-00A0C9700498} (Yahoo! Audio Conferencing) - http://us.chat1.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/i/chat/applet/v45/yacscom.cab
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99F7-4BB4-88D8-FA1D4F56A2AB} (YInstStarter Class) - http://us.dl1.yimg.com/download.yahoo.com/dl/yinst/yinst_current.cab
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://acs.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5free/asinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {A93D84FD-641F-43AE-B963-E6FA84BE7FE7} (LinkSys Content Update) - http://www.linksysfix.com/netcheck/53/install/gtdownls.cab
O16 - DPF: {DBA230D1-8467-4e69-987E-5FAE815A3B45} - 
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: C:\PROGRA~1\Google\GOOGLE~2\GOEC62~1.DLL
O20 - Winlogon Notify: NavLogon - C:\WINDOWS\System32\NavLogon.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\
O23 - Service: avast! iAVS4 Control Service (aswUpdSv) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\aswUpdSv.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Antivirus - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashServ.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Mail Scanner - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashMaiSv.exe" /service (file missing)
O23 - Service: avast! Web Scanner - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashWebSv.exe" /service (file missing)
O23 - Service: AVG Anti-Spyware Guard - Anti-Malware Development a.s. - C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
O23 - Service: DefWatch - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec_Client_Security\Symantec AntiVirus\DefWatch.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: Intel Alert Handler - Intel® Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ams_ii\hndlrsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Intel File Transfer - Intel® Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\cba\xfr.exe
O23 - Service: Intel PDS - Intel® Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\cba\pds.exe
O23 - Service: iPodService - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec AntiVirus Client (Norton AntiVirus Server) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec_Client_Security\Symantec AntiVirus\Rtvscan.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec System Center Discovery Service (NSCTOP) - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\Symantec\SYMANT~1\NSCTOP.EXE
O23 - Service: Pml Driver HPZ12 - HP - C:\WINDOWS\System32\HPZipm12.exe


----------



## Rockfx (Oct 8, 2006)

*Ewido:* (1st half)

---------------------------------------------------------
AVG Anti-Spyware - Scan Report
---------------------------------------------------------

+ Created at:	4:41:39 PM 10/8/2006

+ Scan result:

HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{479fd0cf-5be9-4c63-8cda-b6d371c67bd5} -> Adware.Generic : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar\\{479fd0cf-5be9-4c63-8cda-b6d371c67bd5} -> Adware.Generic : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
HKU\S-1-5-21-606747145-1604221776-682003330-1004\Software\Internet Security -> Adware.IntCodec : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Program Files\Media Access -> Adware.MediaAccess : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Program Files\Media Access\Info.txt -> Adware.MediaAccess : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Program Files\NewDotNet -> Adware.NewDotNet : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Program Files\NewDotNet\readme.html -> Adware.NewDotNet : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Michael\Start Menu\Programs\WeatherCast -> Adware.SaveNow : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Michael\Start Menu\Programs\WeatherCast\WeatherCast.lnk -> Adware.SaveNow : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Program Files\BearShare\Installer\saveinstwm.exe/VVSN.exe -> Adware.SaveNow : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{4CD1C7DF-0938-42EC-BCE4-11A0293D1EAD}\RP763\A0041166.exe -> Downloader.Agent.am : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\YPSR\Quarantine\20041027215816.zip/Program Files/istsvc/istsvc.to_be_deleted -> Downloader.IstBar.fr : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\YPSR\Quarantine\20041027220051.zip/Program Files/istsvc/istsvc.to_be_deleted_x -> Downloader.IstBar.fr : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Program Files\SoftCodec\isaddon.dll -> Downloader.Zlob.aoi : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Program Files\SoftCodec\isamini.exe -> Downloader.Zlob.aoi : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Program Files\SoftCodec\isamonitor.exe -> Downloader.Zlob.aoi : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{4CD1C7DF-0938-42EC-BCE4-11A0293D1EAD}\RP761\A0040939.dll -> Downloader.Zlob.aoi : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{4CD1C7DF-0938-42EC-BCE4-11A0293D1EAD}\RP761\A0040941.exe -> Downloader.Zlob.aoi : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{4CD1C7DF-0938-42EC-BCE4-11A0293D1EAD}\RP761\A0040951.dll -> Downloader.Zlob.aoi : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{4CD1C7DF-0938-42EC-BCE4-11A0293D1EAD}\RP761\A0040953.exe -> Downloader.Zlob.aoi : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{4CD1C7DF-0938-42EC-BCE4-11A0293D1EAD}\RP763\A0040988.dll -> Downloader.Zlob.aoi : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{4CD1C7DF-0938-42EC-BCE4-11A0293D1EAD}\RP763\A0040990.exe -> Downloader.Zlob.aoi : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{4CD1C7DF-0938-42EC-BCE4-11A0293D1EAD}\RP763\A0041155.exe -> Downloader.Zlob.aoi : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{4CD1C7DF-0938-42EC-BCE4-11A0293D1EAD}\RP763\A0041171.dll -> Downloader.Zlob.aoi : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{4CD1C7DF-0938-42EC-BCE4-11A0293D1EAD}\RP763\A0041173.exe -> Downloader.Zlob.aoi : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\counter.cab/counter.exe -> Dropper.Agent.az : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{4CD1C7DF-0938-42EC-BCE4-11A0293D1EAD}\RP763\A0041150.dll -> Not-A-Virus.Hoax.Win32.Renos.fh : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
:mozilla.30:C:\Documents and Settings\Michael\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\8e86e3h0.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.2o7 : Cleaned.
:mozilla.31:C:\Documents and Settings\Michael\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\8e86e3h0.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.2o7 : Cleaned.
:mozilla.32:C:\Documents and Settings\Michael\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\8e86e3h0.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.2o7 : Cleaned.
:mozilla.58:C:\Documents and Settings\Michael\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\8e86e3h0.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.2o7 : Cleaned.
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\YPSR\Quarantine\ppq3.tmp -> TrackingCookie.2o7 : Cleaned.
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\YPSR\Quarantine\ppqD.tmp -> TrackingCookie.2o7 : Cleaned.
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\YPSR\Quarantine\ppq1A.tmp -> TrackingCookie.Adserver : Cleaned.
:mozilla.50:C:\Documents and Settings\Michael\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\8e86e3h0.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Advertising : Cleaned.
:mozilla.52:C:\Documents and Settings\Michael\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\8e86e3h0.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Advertising : Cleaned.
:mozilla.53:C:\Documents and Settings\Michael\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\8e86e3h0.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Advertising : Cleaned.
:mozilla.54:C:\Documents and Settings\Michael\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\8e86e3h0.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Advertising : Cleaned.
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\YPSR\Quarantine\ppq17.tmp -> TrackingCookie.Advertising : Cleaned.
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\YPSR\Quarantine\ppq20.tmp -> TrackingCookie.Advertising : Cleaned.
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\YPSR\Quarantine\ppq76.tmp -> TrackingCookie.Advertising : Cleaned.
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\YPSR\Quarantine\ppqE.tmp -> TrackingCookie.Advertising : Cleaned.
:mozilla.27:C:\Documents and Settings\Michael\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\8e86e3h0.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Atdmt : Cleaned.
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\YPSR\Quarantine\ppq3C.tmp -> TrackingCookie.Atdmt : Cleaned.
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\YPSR\Quarantine\ppqF.tmp -> TrackingCookie.Atdmt : Cleaned.
:mozilla.56:C:\Documents and Settings\Michael\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\8e86e3h0.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Bluestreak : Cleaned.
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\YPSR\Quarantine\ppq11.tmp -> TrackingCookie.Bluestreak : Cleaned.
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\YPSR\Quarantine\ppq14B.tmp -> TrackingCookie.Bluestreak : Cleaned.
:mozilla.51:C:\Documents and Settings\Michael\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\8e86e3h0.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Bridgetrack : Cleaned.
:mozilla.9:C:\Documents and Settings\Elizabeth\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\6ssa77pn.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Casalemedia : Cleaned.
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\YPSR\Quarantine\ppq12.tmp -> TrackingCookie.Casalemedia : Cleaned.
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\YPSR\Quarantine\ppq23.tmp -> TrackingCookie.Casalemedia : Cleaned.
:mozilla.55:C:\Documents and Settings\Michael\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\8e86e3h0.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Centrport : Cleaned.
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\YPSR\Quarantine\ppq14C.tmp -> TrackingCookie.Centrport : Cleaned.
:mozilla.11:C:\Documents and Settings\Michael\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\8e86e3h0.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Com : Cleaned.
:mozilla.9:C:\Documents and Settings\Michael\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\8e86e3h0.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Com : Cleaned.
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\YPSR\Quarantine\ppq51.tmp -> TrackingCookie.Com : Cleaned.
:mozilla.8:C:\Documents and Settings\Michael\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\8e86e3h0.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Doubleclick : Cleaned.
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\YPSR\Quarantine\ppq14.tmp -> TrackingCookie.Doubleclick : Cleaned.
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\YPSR\Quarantine\ppq1C.tmp -> TrackingCookie.Doubleclick : Cleaned.
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\YPSR\Quarantine\ppq77.tmp -> TrackingCookie.Falkag : Cleaned.
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\YPSR\Quarantine\ppq78.tmp -> TrackingCookie.Falkag : Cleaned.
:mozilla.25:C:\Documents and Settings\Michael\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\8e86e3h0.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Fastclick : Cleaned.
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\YPSR\Quarantine\ppq14D.tmp -> TrackingCookie.Fastclick : Cleaned.
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\YPSR\Quarantine\ppq38.tmp -> TrackingCookie.Fastclick : Cleaned.
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\YPSR\Quarantine\ppq14E.tmp -> TrackingCookie.Gator : Cleaned.
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\YPSR\Quarantine\ppq2D.tmp -> TrackingCookie.Gator : Cleaned.
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\YPSR\Quarantine\ppq39.tmp -> TrackingCookie.Hitbox : Cleaned.
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\YPSR\Quarantine\ppq79.tmp -> TrackingCookie.Hitbox : Cleaned.
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\YPSR\Quarantine\ppq1D.tmp -> TrackingCookie.Hotlog : Cleaned.
:mozilla.45:C:\Documents and Settings\Michael\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\8e86e3h0.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Mediaplex : Cleaned.
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\YPSR\Quarantine\ppq1E.tmp -> TrackingCookie.Mediaplex : Cleaned.
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\YPSR\Quarantine\ppq47.tmp -> TrackingCookie.Mediaplex : Cleaned.
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\YPSR\Quarantine\ppq42.tmp -> TrackingCookie.Paycounter : Cleaned.
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\YPSR\Quarantine\ppq41.tmp -> TrackingCookie.Paypopup : Cleaned.
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\YPSR\Quarantine\ppq52.tmp -> TrackingCookie.Paypopup : Cleaned.
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\YPSR\Quarantine\ppq5F.tmp -> TrackingCookie.Paypopup : Cleaned.
:mozilla.46:C:\Documents and Settings\Michael\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\8e86e3h0.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Pointroll : Cleaned.
:mozilla.47:C:\Documents and Settings\Michael\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\8e86e3h0.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Pointroll : Cleaned.
:mozilla.48:C:\Documents and Settings\Michael\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\8e86e3h0.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Pointroll : Cleaned.
:mozilla.49:C:\Documents and Settings\Michael\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\8e86e3h0.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Pointroll : Cleaned.
:mozilla.23:C:\Documents and Settings\Elizabeth\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\6ssa77pn.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Questionmarket : Cleaned.
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\YPSR\Quarantine\ppq16.tmp -> TrackingCookie.Questionmarket : Cleaned.
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\YPSR\Quarantine\ppq14F.tmp -> TrackingCookie.Revenue : Cleaned.
:mozilla.38:C:\Documents and Settings\Michael\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\8e86e3h0.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Ru4 : Cleaned.
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\YPSR\Quarantine\ppq15.tmp -> TrackingCookie.Ru4 : Cleaned.
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\YPSR\Quarantine\ppq46.tmp -> TrackingCookie.Ru4 : Cleaned.
:mozilla.33:C:\Documents and Settings\Michael\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\8e86e3h0.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Serving-sys : Cleaned.
:mozilla.34:C:\Documents and Settings\Michael\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\8e86e3h0.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Serving-sys : Cleaned.
:mozilla.35:C:\Documents and Settings\Michael\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\8e86e3h0.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Serving-sys : Cleaned.
:mozilla.36:C:\Documents and Settings\Michael\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\8e86e3h0.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Serving-sys : Cleaned.
:mozilla.37:C:\Documents and Settings\Michael\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\8e86e3h0.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Serving-sys : Cleaned.
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\YPSR\Quarantine\ppq21.tmp -> TrackingCookie.Serving-sys : Cleaned.
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\YPSR\Quarantine\ppq36.tmp -> TrackingCookie.Serving-sys : Cleaned.
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\YPSR\Quarantine\ppq4.tmp -> TrackingCookie.Serving-sys : Cleaned.
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\YPSR\Quarantine\ppq44.tmp -> TrackingCookie.Sextracker : Cleaned.
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\YPSR\Quarantine\ppq45.tmp -> TrackingCookie.Sextracker : Cleaned.
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\YPSR\Quarantine\ppq3A.tmp -> TrackingCookie.Targetnet : Cleaned.
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\YPSR\Quarantine\ppq3D.tmp -> TrackingCookie.Targetnet : Cleaned.
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\YPSR\Quarantine\ppq19.tmp -> TrackingCookie.Trafficmp : Cleaned.
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\YPSR\Quarantine\ppq48.tmp -> TrackingCookie.Trafficmp : Cleaned.
:mozilla.26:C:\Documents and Settings\Michael\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\8e86e3h0.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Tribalfusion : Cleaned.
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\YPSR\Quarantine\ppq2F.tmp -> TrackingCookie.Tribalfusion : Cleaned.
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\YPSR\Quarantine\ppq43.tmp -> TrackingCookie.Tribalfusion : Cleaned.
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\YPSR\Quarantine\ppq150.tmp -> TrackingCookie.Valueclick : Cleaned.
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\YPSR\Quarantine\ppq53.tmp -> TrackingCookie.Valueclick : Cleaned.
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\YPSR\Quarantine\ppq1B.tmp -> TrackingCookie.Zedo : Cleaned.
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\YPSR\Quarantine\ppq30.tmp -> TrackingCookie.Zedo : Cleaned.
C:\Uploads\EASY CD CREATOR 6.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\East 3D Creator 1.0.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\East Coast Lighthouses ScreenSaver v1.2.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\East and West Coast Lighthouses Scenic Reflections ScreenSaver v1.1.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\East-Tec Format Secure v1.5.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\East-Tec FormatSecure 2001 v1.5 by TNT.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\East-Tec FormatSecure v1.0.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\East-Tec FormatSecure v1.5 build 1.5.1.95.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\East-Tec FormatSecure v1.5 by FFF.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\East-Tec FormatSecure v1.5.1.95 by Cim.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\East-Tec FormatSecure v1.5.1.95 by MP2K.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\East-Tec FormatSecure v1.5.1.95.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\East-Tec FormatSecure v1.5.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\EastBay CTube v3.5.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\EastBay CTube v3.6.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\EastBay CTube! v3.5.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\EastBay CTube! v3.6.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\EastBay LiveWire Broadcast 2.2.15.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\EastBay MediaGrab v2.9.15.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\EastBay MediaGrab v3.6.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\EastBay MediaGrab! v2.9.15.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\EastBay MediaGrab! v3.6.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\EastBay UsenetGrab 2.7.8.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\EastBay WebGrab v1.5.6.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\EastBay WebGrab v3.6.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\EastBay WebGrab! v1.5.6.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\EastBay WebGrab! v3.6.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Easter Slots 2.0 by AmoK.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Easter Slots 2.0.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Easter Slots by LasH.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Easter Slots.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Easter v2.0 by DF.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Easter v2.0 by RP2K.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Easter v2.06.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Easter v2.10.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Eastern Backgammon v1.1.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Eastman Kodak Digital ROC v1.1.2 for Photoshop Win98-ME.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Eastman Kodak Digital ROC v1.1.2 for Photoshop WinXP.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Eastman Kodak Digital ROC v1.1.2 for Photoshop by Core.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Eastman Kodak Digital ROC v1.1.2 for Photoshop.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Eastman Kodak Digital SHO v1.1.2 Win98-ME for Photoshop.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Eastman Kodak Digital SHO v1.1.2 for Photoshop WinNT Win2K.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Eastman Kodak Digital SHO v1.1.2 for Photoshop WinXP.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Eastman Kodak Digital SHO v1.1.2 for Photoshop.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Easy Ascii Art 1.2.0.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Easy Audio CD Burner 2.6.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Easy Audio CD Burner 3.1.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Easy Audio CD Burner 3.11.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Easy Audio CD Burner 3.12.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Easy Audio CD Burner 3.13.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Easy Audio CD Burner 3.18.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Easy Audio CD Burner 3.19.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Easy Audio CD Burner 3.2.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\MS Access HTML Help Generator v1.0 for MS Access by LUCiD.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\MS Excel Viewer v1.20.14.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\MS Office 97 Standard Kinko s 90 Day Trial CD-ROM.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\MS Office XP PRO serialize by FoL.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\MS Project 98 All Versions.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\MS Virtual PC 2004 v5.3.x Silent Update Generic.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\MS Virtual Server 2005 Standard v1.1 RTM.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\MS Virtual Server 2005 Std v1.1 by KYA.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\MS Virtual Server 2005 Std v1.1.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\MS Windows Millennium Edition OEM Removal Patch.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\MS Windows XP Pro 2004.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\MT PREDICTOR V4.0.0.14 INCL.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\MT PREDICTOR V4.0.0.14-Lz0.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\MTI Command Console v2.1.2.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\MTOPsoft Encrypt HTML Professional v2.60 by DIGERATI.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\MTOPsoft HTML Password Lock v2.70 by DIGERATI.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\MTS CNC Turning and Milling v5.1.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\MTUDNoise DirectX Plugin.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\MTUX RingToneX v1.44 for PocketPC.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\MTV Celebrity Deathmatch ALL ACCESS CHEAT by VACE.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\MTV Celebrity Deathmatch ALL ACCESS CHEAT-VACE.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\MTV Celebrity Deathmatch Plus 1 Trainer by DEF.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\MTV Celebrity Deathmatch Plus 1 Trainer-DEF.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\MTX MotoTrax.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\MTimeSync v1.2.1 ARM PPC Regged by aSxPDA.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\MTop HTML Password Lock v2.80 Cracked by NGEN.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\MULTIPLATFORM 5.1.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Mst Password v1.6.22.67 Win2kXP by TMG.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Mst RealDelete v2.0.112.76 Win2kXP by TMG.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Mst RealDelete v2.0.112.76.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Mst TotalAccess Disk PRO v1.0.8.166 Win2kXP by TMG.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Mst TotalAccess Disk Pro v1.0.8.166.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Mtrxcal 1.75 cracked prc by tsrh.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Mtux ringtonex 1.44 for ppc cracked by tsrh.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Mtux ringtonex 1.44 for ppc.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Mtvoid ControlFreak v2.22 S60 SymbianOS Cracked by COREPDA.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Mudbug Bourre 1.04.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).


----------



## Rockfx (Oct 8, 2006)

PART 2

C:\Uploads\Mudry Interleave 1.7.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Mudry ResizeImage 3.9.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Mudry Wallpaper 1.7.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Mugs Game v2.3.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Mugshot v1.0 by BRD.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Muhurta Explorer v1.2.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Muhurta Explorer v1.20.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Muhurta explorer 1.20 cracked by tsrh.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Muhurta explorer 1.20.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Mulberry 2.0.3.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Mulberry 2.0.4.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Mulberry 2.0.6.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Mulberry 2.0.8.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Mulberry 2.1.0a4.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Mulberry 3.1.1.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Mulberry 3.1.2.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Mulberry 3.1.6.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Mulberry Crypto PlugIn v3.1.1.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Mulberry v3.1.1.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Mulberry v3.1.2 Cryptography Plugin by NiTROUS.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Mulberry v3.1.2 by NiTROUS.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Mulberry v3.1.2.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Mulberry v3.1.3 Cryptography Plugin by NiTROUS.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Mulberry v3.1.3 by NiTROUS.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Mulberry v3.1.4 Cryptography Plugin by ORiON.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Mulberry v3.1.4 Cryptography Plugin.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Mulberry v3.1.4 by ORiON.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Mulberry v3.1.4.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Mulberry v3.1.5 Crypto PlugIn RedHat Linux by ECLiPSE.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Mulberry v3.1.5 Crypto PlugIn RedHat Linux.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Mulberry v3.1.5 Crypto PlugIn by ECLiPSE.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Mulberry v3.1.5 Crypto PlugIn.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Mulberry v3.1.5 RedHat Linux by ECLiPSE.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Mulberry v3.1.5 RedHat Linux.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Mulberry v3.1.5 by ECLiPSE.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Mulberry v3.1.5.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Mulberry v3.1.6 Crypto PlugIn Linux by ECLiPSE.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Mulberry v3.1.6 Crypto PlugIn Linux.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Mulberry v3.1.6 Cryptography Plugin by NiTROUS.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Mulberry v3.1.6 Cryptography Plugin.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Mulberry v3.1.6 Linux by ECLiPSE.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Mulberry v3.1.6 Linux.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Mulberry v3.1.6 by NiTROUS.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Mulberry v3.1.6.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Mulberry v3.1.x Crypto Plugin.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\MulberrySoft DietOrganizer v1.30 by CORE.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\MulberrySoft DietOrganizer v1.30.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\MulberrySoft DietOrganizer v2.0 Win2KXP.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\MulitDeskTopX v1.5.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multi Access Bar v1.0 by Eminence.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multi Access Bar v1.0 by RP2K.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multi Access Bar v1.0 by TC.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multi Access Bar v1.55 German by ACME.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multi Access Bar v1.55 German.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multi Block Storage v3.1.2233.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multi Block Storage v3.3.4157.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multi ClipBoard 9.53.01.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multi Clipboard 9.43.01.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multi Clipboard 9.49.01.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multi Clipboard 9.65.01.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multi Clipboard 9.66.19.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multi Clipboard 9.72.01.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multi Clipboard 9.75.01.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multi Clipboard m9.66.19 by CHiCNCREAM.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multi Clipboard m9.66.19.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multi Clipboard m9.72.01 by EMBRACE.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multi Clipboard m9.72.18 by EMBRACE.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multi Clipboard m9.73.01 by CHiCNCREAM.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multi Clipboard m9.73.01 by DIGERATI.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multi Clipboard m9.75.01 DateCode 03062005 by CHiCNCREAM.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multi Clipboard v.m9.32.01.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multi Clipboard v.m9.35.01.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multi Clipboard v.m9.35.11.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multi Clipboard v.m9.37.01 NEW.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multi Clipboard v.m9.37.01.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multi Clipboard v.m9.39.01.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multi Clipboard v.m9.59.01.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multi Clipboard v.m9.60.01.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multi Clipboard v.m9.63.16.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multi Clipboard v.m9.64.01 by FFF.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multi Clipboard v.m9.64.01.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multi Clipboard v.m9.65.14.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multi Clipboard v.m9.66.01 by Revenge.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multi Clipboard v.m9.66.01 by SND.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multi Clipboard v.m9.66.01.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multi Clipboard v.m9.66.19.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multi Clipboard v.m9.67.01.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multi Clipboard v.m9.68.01.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multi Clipboard v.m9.69.01.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multi Clipboard v.m9.70.01 by CHiCNCREAM.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multi Clipboard v.m9.70.01.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multi Clipboard v.v9.62.01.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multi Clipboard v.v9.64.01.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multi Clipboard v.v9.65.14.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multi Clipboard v.v9.66.01 by FHCF.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multi Clipboard v.v9.66.01.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multi Clipboard v.v9.66.19.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multi Clipboard v.v9.67.01.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multi Clipboard v.v9.68.01.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multi Clipboard v.v9.69.01.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multi Clipboard v.v9.70.01.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multi Clipboard v.v9.71.01 by FHCF.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multi Clipboard v.v9.71.01 by NiTROUS.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multi Clipboard v.v9.71.01.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multi Clipboard v9.30.1.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multi Clipboard v9.30.6.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multi Clipboard v9.32.01.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multi Clipboard v9.34.01.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multi Clipboard v9.35.0.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multi Clipboard v9.39.01.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multi Clipboard v9.42.21.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multi Clipboard v9.47.01.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multi Clipboard v9.50.01.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multi Clipboard v9.56.01.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multi Clipboard v9.57.19 by TSRH.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multi Clipboard v9.57.19.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multi Clipboard v9.57.23.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multi Clipboard v9.60.01 by ORiON.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multi Clipboard v9.60.01.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multi Clipboard v9.61.01.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multi Clipboard v9.61.19 by NiTROUS.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multi Clipboard v9.62.01 by NiTROUS.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multi Clipboard v9.64.01 by NiTROUS.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multi Clipboard v9.65.01 by NiTROUS.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multi Clipboard v9.65.01.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multi Clipboard v9.65.14 by ORiON.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multi Clipboard v9.65.14.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multi Clipboard v9.66.01 Win9xNT by TMG.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multi Clipboard v9.66.01NT.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multi Clipboard v9.66.19 by ACME.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multi Clipboard v9.66.19.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multi Clipboard v9.67.01 by NiTROUS.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multi Clipboard v9.67.01.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multi Clipboard v9.68.01 Win9xNT by TMG.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multi Clipboard v9.68.01NT.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multi Clipboard v9.69.01 by NiTROUS.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multi Clipboard v9.69.01.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multi Clipboard v9.70.01 by ACME.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multi Clipboard v9.70.01.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multi Clipboard v9.71.01 by NiTROUS.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multi Clipboard v9.75.01 by ViRiLiTY.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multi Clipboard v9.76.01 by ViRiLiTY.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multi Clipboard v9.77.01 by EXPLOSiON.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multi Clipboard v9.77.19 by ACME.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multi Clipboard vm9.61.19.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multi Desktop 3.00.082404.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multi Desktop v2.00 by SirCrack.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multi Desktop v2.25.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multi Desktop v3.0.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multi Desktop v3.00 (01-Sep-2003).zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multi Desktop v3.00 (04-Aug-2003).zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multi Desktop v3.00 (16-Aug-2003).zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multi Desktop v3.00 01-Sep-2003.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multi Desktop v3.00 04-Aug-2003.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multi Desktop v3.00 16-Aug-2003.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multi Desktop v3.00 Datecode 092603.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multi Desktop v3.00 by FHCF.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multi Desktop v3.00 by Immortals2k.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multi Desktop v3.00 by TSRH.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multi Desktop v3.00.082404 by ACME.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multi Desktop v3.00.101503 Updated.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multi Desktop v3.00.112503 by ViRiLiTY.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multi Desktop v3.00.112503.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multi Desktop v3.00.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multi Desktop.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multi Dialer 1.16 Keygen.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multi Dialer 1.16 Serial.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multi Diary v1.0.2 by CHiCNCREAM.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multi Exploca v1.0.699.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multi Exploca v1.0.701.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multi Exploca v1.01.0709.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multi Filtres Alchimie 1.01 CRK by FFF.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multi Lotek v1.2.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multi MSN All 6 Series.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multi MSN v6.1.0207.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multi Mailer v1.1 Crack by ECG.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multi Mailer v1.1 Crack by EVC.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multi Mailer v1.1 Serial by AmoK.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multi Mailer v1.1 Serial by DBC.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multi Mailer v1.1 Serial by EViDENCE.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multi Mailer v1.1 Serial by Elila.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multi Mailer v1.1 Serial by LasH.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multi Mailer v1.1 Serial by TNT.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multi Mailer v1.1 Serial by WKT!.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multi Max 3.00.06.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multi Max 3.01.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multi Max 3.16.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multi Max v3.00.06 Regged by FALLEN.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multi Max v3.00.06.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multi Max v3.01 Regged by FALLEN.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multi Max v3.01.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multi Max v3.13 Regged by FALLEN.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multi Max v3.13.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multi Max v3.14 Regged by FALLEN.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multi Max v3.14.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multi Max v3.15 Regged by FALLEN.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multi Max v3.15.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multi Max v3.16 Regged by DVT.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multi Max v3.16 Regged by FALLEN.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multi Max v3.17 Regged by FALLEN.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multi Max v3.17.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multi Maze Mountain 2 v1.1b by AmoK.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multi Maze Mountain 2 v1.1b by Intension.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multi Maze Mountain 2.0.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multi Media Player v0.90 Beta Symbian OS.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multi Screen Copy 1.0.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multi Screen Copy v1.0 by Eminence.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multi Screen Copy v1.0 by RP2K.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multi Screen Copy v1.0 by TC.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).


----------



## Rockfx (Oct 8, 2006)

PART 3

C:\Uploads\Multi Tone Generator v1.1.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multi Tone Generator v1.5 Cracked by LOCKLESS.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multi Tone Generator v1.5.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multi User Desktop 2004 v2.1 Professional.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multi User Desktop 2004 v2.1 by YAG.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multi User Desktop 2004 v2.1.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multi User Desktop 2004 v2.3.0049.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multi User Desktop 2004.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multi WebSpace Faker v1.6.0 by EViDENCE.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multi WebSpace Faker v1.6.0 by RAC.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multi WebSpace Faker v1.6.3.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multi WebSpace Faker v1.6.4 by TGM.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multi WebSpace Faker v1.6.5 Updated.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multi WebSpace Faker v1.6.5.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multi clipboard 9.74.01 tds.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multi clipboard m9.61.19 crack by rev.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multi clipboard m9.66.01 serial by rev.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multi clipboard m9.66.01.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multi tone generator 1.4 crack by rev.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multi-App 2.4.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multi-Browser XP v10.0.1 GERMAN by DVT.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multi-Browser v7.09 Cracked by iNFECTED.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multi-Browser v7.09 German Cracked by iNFECTED.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multi-Browser v7.09 German.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multi-Browser v7.09.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multi-Browser v9.0.2 Cracked by HS.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multi-Browser v9.0.2 Datacode 2005.02.18 Cracked by HS.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multi-Browser v9.0.2 Datacode 2005.02.18 German Cracked by HS.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multi-Browser v9.0.2 Datacode 2005.03.25 Cracked by HS.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multi-Browser v9.0.2 German Cracked by HS.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multi-Browser v9.0.4 German Cracked by HS.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multi-Column Combo Box by Coyote.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multi-Computer Control System v1.1.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multi-Namer 2.1.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multi-Players Ooonars.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multi-Rate Filter Design 2.2.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\MultiAd Creator Professional v7.0.0.11 INTERNAL by dT.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\MultiBand Dynamics 2.03 for SAW.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\MultiDesk Administrator 1.21 Keygen.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\MultiDesk Administrator 1.21 Serial.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\MultiDesktopX v1.0 by Core.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\MultiDesktopX v1.0 by DBC.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\MultiDesktopX v1.1 by RP2K.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\MultiDesktopX v1.1 by TNT.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\MultiEdit v9.0b.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\MultiEmailer 3.0.0.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\MultiFilez 1.0.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\MultiFilez 1.3.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\MultiFilez v1.0.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\MultiGet v1.1.0.0 by EViDENCE.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\MultiGet v1.1.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\MultiLink 1.0.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\MultiLotek v1.1.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\MultiLotto v2.0.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\MultiLotto v2.1.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\MultiMacro 1.0.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\MultiMacro v1.0.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\MultiMailer 2003 v2.0.22.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\MultiMailer 2004 v3.0.5.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\MultiMax 2.02.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\MultiMax 2.03.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\MultiMax v2.04 Regged by FALLEN.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\MultiMax v3.01.02 Regged by DVT.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\MultiMax v3.01.02-DVT.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\MultiMax v3.02.00 by AGAiN.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\MultiMax v3.02.00.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\MultiMax v3.10 Regged by FALLEN.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\MultiMax v3.10.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\MultiMax v3.11 Regged by FALLEN.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\MultiMax v3.11 by Fallen.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\MultiMax v3.11.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\MultiMax v3.13.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\MultiMaze Mountain 2 v1.1 Final.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\MultiMedia Builder MP3 v4.9.62 Patch by DiB.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\MultiMedia Builder MP3 v4.9.62-DiB.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\MultiMedia Builder MP3 v4.9.62.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\MultiMedia JukeBox 4.0.020124.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\MultiMedia JukeBox v1.0.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\MultiMedia JukeBox v2.1 build 031201 by EViDENCE.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\MultiMedia JukeBox v2.1 build 031201 by TNT.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\MultiMedia JukeBox v2.1 by AmoK.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\MultiMedia JukeBox v2.1 by DBC.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\MultiMedia JukeBox v2.1 by PC.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\MultiMedia Jukebox v2.1 build 090701 by Laxity.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\MultiMedia Jukebox v2.1 build 090701 by TNT.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\MultiNetWorkManager.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\MultiNetwork Manager 6.5.0009.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\MultiNetwork Manager 6.5.0010.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\MultiNetwork Manager 6.5.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\MultiNetwork Manager NT v5.3.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\MultiNetwork Manager Professional v7.2.0.3 Cracked by HS.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\MultiNetwork Manager Professional v7.2.0.5 Cracked by HS.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\MultiNetwork Manager v5.2.2.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\MultiNetwork Manager v5.2.3.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\MultiNetwork Manager v5.3 by Emerence.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\MultiNetwork Manager v5.3 by TNT.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\MultiNetwork Manager v5.3c.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\MultiNetwork Manager v5.3d Keygen.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\MultiNetwork Manager v5.3d Serial.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\MultiNetwork Manager v5.3e.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\MultiNetwork Manager v5.5 Keygen.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\MultiNetwork Manager v5.5 Serial.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\MultiNetwork Manager v6.0 by TMG.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\MultiNetwork Manager v6.0 by TNT.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\MultiNetwork Manager v6.05.0010.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\MultiNetwork Manager v6.2.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\MultiNetwork Manager v6.5 by MP2K.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\MultiNetwork Manager v6.5 by The ONE.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\MultiNetwork Manager v6.5.0009.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\MultiNetwork Manager v6.5.0010.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\MultiNetwork Manager v6.5.07.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\MultiNetwork Manager v6.5.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\MultiNetwork Manager v7.1.0.10 by ECLiPSE.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\MultiNetwork Manager v7.1.0.10.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\MultiNetwork Manager v7.1014.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\MultiNetwork Manager v7.2.0.4 Cracked by HS.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\MultiPage 1.02 for Adobe Illustrator.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\MultiPagez 1.1.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\MultiPlant v2.87b.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\MultiPlatform 5.x.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\MultiRech Professional v5.02b GERMAN Cracked by DVT.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\MultiRenamer v1.5.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\MultiSMS Express 6.5.1.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\MultiScheduler v1.0.0 by DIGERATI.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\MultiScheduler v1.0.0.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\MultiScheduler v1.1.0 Working by Again.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\MultiScheduler v1.1.0 by FFF.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\MultiScheduler v1.1.0.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\MultiScope 1.2.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\MultiScope 1.3.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\MultiStream v1.0.0.21.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\MultiSys v2.2.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\MultiUpdate by KSWare.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\MultiUpdate v1.3.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\MultiVu for Win 16bit v3.0.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\MultiWeb Viewer 2000 v6.5.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\MultiWin v2.0.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\MultiWin v3.0.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multiactive EcBuilder Pro 5.0.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multiblog v1.2.1 Regged by EiTheL.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multiclipboard97218.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multiclipboard97301.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multidoc Pro 2.5.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multilate File Wiper 2.40 build 1 English.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multilizer 06.01.2027.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multilizer 5.0 AllPlatforms AllLanguages.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multilizer 5.1.112.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multilizer 6.0.288 Enterprize.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multilizer 6.0.396.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multilizer Developer Edition 5.0.68.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multilizer Developer Edition 5.0.70.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).


----------



## Rockfx (Oct 8, 2006)

PART 4

C:\Uploads\Multilizer Developer Full 5.0.74.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multilizer Translator Edition 5.0.70.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multilizer Translator Edition 5.0.73.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multilizer Translator Edition 5.1.0.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multilizer Visual C++ Edition 6.1.27.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multilizer for Delphi 5 v4.2.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multilizer v4.2 for Delphi 5.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multilizer v5.0 All Platforms All Languages.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multilizer v5.1.112 Enterprise.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multilizer v5.1.89.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multilizer v6.0.377 Regged by CORE.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multilizer v6.0.377.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multilizer v6.0.396 Regged by CORE.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multilizer v6.0.396.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multilizer v6.0.417 Regged by CORE.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multilizer v6.0.417.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multilizer v6.1.11 Regged by CORE.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multilizer v6.1.27 Regged by CORE.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multilizer v6.1.27.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multimax v3.01.02.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multimedia AddEffects v1.1.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multimedia Australia's BestAddress 2002 v1.0.3.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multimedia Builder 4.8.0.1.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multimedia Builder 4.9.0.1.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multimedia Builder 4.9.6a.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multimedia Builder MP3 4.8.01.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multimedia Builder MP3 4.9.0.1.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multimedia Builder MP3 4.9.5.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multimedia Builder MP3 v4.6 - 4.7.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multimedia Builder MP3 v4.6.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multimedia Builder MP3 v4.7.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multimedia Builder MP3 v4.8.01 by PC.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multimedia Builder Plugin pdf.dll v3.1.0.0.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multimedia Builder v4.08.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multimedia Builder v4.8.01 by Orion.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multimedia Builder v4.8.01.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multimedia Builder v4.9.0.1.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multimedia Builder v4.9.5 Working READ NFO by JANOSiK.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multimedia Builder v4.9.5 by Bassam Basharat.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multimedia Builder v4.9.5.040108.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multimedia Builder v4.9.5.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multimedia Builder v4.9.6a Working by JANOSiK.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multimedia Collection v1.5 French.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multimedia Datenbank 6.x.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multimedia Factory v2.1 by FHCF.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multimedia Factory v2.3.0.0 by LasH.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multimedia Factory v2.3.0.0 by TNT.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multimedia Factory v3.1.0.0.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multimedia JukeBox 4.0Us.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multimedia Lernkartei-Werkstatt v1.0 German by LAXiTY.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multimedia Library Manager v1.0.4.9.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multimedia Platypus 2.5.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multimedia Player v2002.11.7.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multimedia Player v2003.11.24.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multimedia Player v2004.4.28 German.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multimedia Tools v2.5 for Delphi 5 7.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multimedia Tools v2.5 for Delphi 5, 7.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multimedia Xplorer v2.0.7.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multimedia Xplorer v2.0.9 Keygen by DBC.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multimedia Xplorer v2.0.9 NEW.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multimedia Xplorer v2.0.9 Serial by DBC.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multimedia Xplorer v2.0.9.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multimedia Xplorer v2.x.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multipanes v1.0 by DIGERATI.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multiplane v1.0 Plugin for Adobe After Effects 4 by oloo.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multiplayer 2002.11.7.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multiple App Launcher Utility 2.2.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multiple Database Query Analyzer v2.1 by HERETiC.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multiple Database Query Analyzer v2.1.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multiple File Find Replace Buddy v2.1 CRACKED by LUCiD.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multiple Image Resizer2 v2.0.1.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multiplicity v1.0 by DIGERATI.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multiquence v2.01.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multiquence v2.02 by PC.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multiquence v2.02 by TMG.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multiquence v2.02 by eViL tHoR.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multiquence v2.50 by F-a-S-i-X.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multiquence v2.51.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multiquence v2.52 by BLiZZARD.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multiquence v2.52 by SND.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multiquence v2.52.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multiquence v2.53 by BLiZZARD.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multisim 2001.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multisim 2002.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multistart v1.2 Crack.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multistart v1.2 Keygen.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multistart v1.2 Patch.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multisurf v4.7.1 build 129Q.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Multitaire v1.45 Regged by CTi.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\MumboJumbo Luxor Final v1.0.3.32 Cracked by EXPLOSiON.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Mumcode MumSMS v3.14 S60 SymbianOS Cracked by XiMPDA.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Mummy Maze Deluxe 1.1.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Mummy Maze Deluxe 1.1z.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Mummy Maze Deluxe v1.0 by SCF.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Mummy Maze Deluxe v1.0.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\Mummy Maze Deluxe v1.1.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\multiARC - Uniform extractor 2.2 by Lash.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\multiARC - Uniform extractor 2.2 by TEX.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Uploads\multiARC - Uniform extractor 2.5.zip/setup.exe -> Trojan.Crypt.e : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\YPSR\Quarantine\20041027215838.zip/Program Files/incredifind/bho/IncFindBHO170.to_be_deleted_x -> Trojan.Keenval.a : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\YPSR\Quarantine\20041027215838.zip/progra~1/incred~1/bho/IncFindBHO170.dll -> Trojan.Keenval.a : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\YPSR\Quarantine\20041027215838.zip/progra~1/incred~1/bho/IncFindBHO170.to_be_deleted -> Trojan.Keenval.a : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\YPSR\Quarantine\20041027215839.zip/Program Files/incredifind/bho/IncFindBHO170.to_be_deleted_x -> Trojan.Keenval.a : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\YPSR\Quarantine\20041027215839.zip/progra~1/incred~1/bho/IncFindBHO170.to_be_deleted -> Trojan.Keenval.a : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\YPSR\Quarantine\20041027220050.zip/Program Files/incredifind/bho/IncFindBHO170.to_be_deleted_x -> Trojan.Keenval.a : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\YPSR\Quarantine\20041027220050.zip/progra~1/incred~1/bho/IncFindBHO170.to_be_deleted -> Trojan.Keenval.a : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{4CD1C7DF-0938-42EC-BCE4-11A0293D1EAD}\RP763\A0041164.dll -> Trojan.Kolweb.f : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\etc\hosts -> Trojan.Qhost : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Elizabeth\My Documents\eBook Comptia Security + StudyGuide.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.an : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\My Downloads\eBook Comptia Security + StudyGuide.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.an : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\My Downloads\Shared\1000+Sci-Fi books.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\My Downloads\Shared\14x13 - Scaredy Cat - Jetix.tv version.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\My Downloads\Shared\700 plugins photoshop[www royalproject net].zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\My Downloads\Shared\A+ Certification Software.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\My Downloads\Shared\A+ OS Certification.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\My Downloads\Shared\Advanced search.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\My Downloads\Shared\Air America Radio - The Marc Maron Show 052606 [mp3].zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\My Downloads\Shared\Asian Women over 1000 pictures see nfo.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\My Downloads\Shared\Audiobook - History of England, vol1, chapter01 - Thomas Macaulay [Librivox].zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\My Downloads\Shared\Bangbros.com - Jasmine.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\My Downloads\Shared\Bleach 228 [Jinchuuriki] zip.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\My Downloads\Shared\Browse categories.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\My Downloads\Shared\Capcom Classics Collection Remixed (USA) (PSP).zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\My Downloads\Shared\Carly Simon - The Very Best Of[1998][CD+2Vids+Covers] - [www slotorrent net].zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\My Downloads\Shared\Corel Draw 13[www torrentmaniacs com].zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\My Downloads\Shared\Crackdown2k6+patch rar.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\My Downloads\Shared\Curso de Origami.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\My Downloads\Shared\DVD Decrypter 3 5 4 Cracked [WwW DivxTotal CoM] rar.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\My Downloads\Shared\DVD X Copy Platinum with Crack Newest Edition.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\My Downloads\Shared\Dan Brown - The Da Vinci Code.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\My Downloads\Shared\Digit Magazine June 2006 rar [www global-torrents com].zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\My Downloads\Shared\Discovery Science How Did They Build That Harnessing Natures Power PDTV XviD-AERiAL [eztv].zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\My Downloads\Shared\Dream Team 80s S01E02 WS PDTV XviD-RiVER [eztv].zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\My Downloads\Shared\Faith No More-Who Cares a Lot- The Greatest Hits(Ltd 2CD)(Darkside RG).zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\My Downloads\Shared\Fatboy Slim-The Greatest Hits-Why Try Harder-(Advance)-2006-RNS.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\My Downloads\Shared\Fernanda Corbari Sexy Brazil.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\My Downloads\Shared\For Dummies C Sharp 2005 For Dummies Oct 2005 eBook-LinG.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\My Downloads\Shared\GT 2006 rar.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\My Downloads\Shared\Google Earth Pro Complete With Activation Patch rar.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\My Downloads\Shared\Guns N' Roses - Live at Rock In Rio (2006-05-25).zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\My Downloads\Shared\Guyver The Bioboosted Armor 1-26.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\My Downloads\Shared\IRC chat.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\My Downloads\Shared\Inside Man DVDSCR XviD - BeStDivX.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\My Downloads\Shared\Iron Maiden - Live 1981 [Great Bootleg].zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\My Downloads\Shared\Jaws XBOX-ProjectX.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\My Downloads\Shared\KL Motorshow 270506 rar.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\My Downloads\Shared\Keane - Under The Iron Sea [2006] (infoWight).zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\My Downloads\Shared\Lateral thigh trainer brenda dygraf workouts dvd iso.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\My Downloads\Shared\Lynda com - Home and Small Office Networking.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\My Downloads\Shared\Modern Marvels Ben Franklin Tech DSR XviD-TBS [eztv].zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\My Downloads\Shared\Motoshow zip.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\My Downloads\Shared\My Fair Brady S02E01 DSR XviD-OMiCRON [eztv].zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\My Downloads\Shared\NOD32 v2 5 -Plus Crack.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\My Downloads\Shared\Network + 2005.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\My Downloads\Shared\Oblivion [Silver Patch 1 3] [Final] [TaO].zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\My Downloads\Shared\Over 400M torrent downloads!.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\My Downloads\Shared\Pearl Jam - 05-19-2006 - Grand Rapids.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\My Downloads\Shared\Privacy policy.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\My Downloads\Shared\Rally Masters-Multilanguage.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\My Downloads\Shared\Renata Schmidt-Brazil.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\My Downloads\Shared\Rosane Braga - Sexy Premium.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\My Downloads\Shared\Scientific American May 2006 [www global-torrents com].zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\My Downloads\Shared\Search Cloud.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\My Downloads\Shared\Sheitan FRENCH DVDRIP XviD.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\My Downloads\Shared\Show all of today →.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\My Downloads\Shared\Simple 2000 Ultimate Series Vol 95 The Zombie vs Ambulance JAP PS2CD-GANT.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\My Downloads\Shared\Splinter Cell Chaos Theory OS FIX-RELOADED [www NewTorrents info].zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\My Downloads\Shared\Splinter Cell Chaos Theory-RELOADED.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\My Downloads\Shared\Supergroup S01E02 DSR XviD-x8TV [eztv].zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\My Downloads\Shared\TV Shows.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\My Downloads\Shared\The Da Vinci Code REAL PROPER TELECINE XVID-PUKKA.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\My Downloads\Shared\The Raconteurs - Broken Boy Soldiers.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\My Downloads\Shared\Thich Nhat Hahn - No Death, No Fear - Comforting Wisdom for Life [Spirituality, Buddhism, Zen] zip.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\My Downloads\Shared\Top 40 Singles-28-05-2006 a DHZ Inc Release.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\My Downloads\Shared\Top Gear - [08x02] - 2006 05 14 avi [VUK].zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\My Downloads\Shared\Top Gear - [08x04] - 2006 05 28 avi [VUK].zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\My Downloads\Shared\Top Gear 8x04 (PDTV-RiVER)[VTV].zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\My Downloads\Shared\Trillian Pro 3 76 0 1222 Cracked rar.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\My Downloads\Shared\UFC 60 Hughes Vs Gracie DSRip Xvid-MaM-CD1 [eztv].zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\My Downloads\Shared\UFC 60 Hughes Vs Gracie DSRip Xvid-MaM-CD2 [eztv].zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\My Downloads\Shared\Upload a torrent.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\My Downloads\Shared\VTC - Linux + Certification zip.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\My Downloads\Shared\Wiley Linux Toys II 9 Cool New Projects for Home Office and Entertainment Nov 2005 eBook-DDU.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\My Downloads\Shared\Windows 2000 Pro SP4+CDKey.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\My Downloads\Shared\Windows Genuine Advantage Validation v1 5 530 0 CRACKED-ETH0.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\My Downloads\Shared\Windows XP SP2+MCE2K5 2006-05-26 DVD.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\My Downloads\Shared\X-Men 3 FRENCH TS XviD PROPER 1CD Share-FUS!ON avi.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\My Downloads\Shared\X-Men The Last Stand 2006 FRENCH TS FULL XviD-CiNEFOX ajouté par Fun.T.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\My Downloads\Shared\X-Men The Last Stand TS XviD-ZN.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\My Downloads\Shared\X-Men.The.Last.Stand.TS.XviD-ZN [public tracker].zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\My Downloads\Shared\X-Men3 The Official Game v1 0 NoCD Fixed exe - [www slotorrent net].zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\My Downloads\Shared\XP Repair Pro 2006 v3 4 9 rar.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\My Downloads\Shared\Yu-Gi-Oh! Capsule Monsters - 02 - Divide & Conquer [ScottJC C-W] (HQ) avi.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\My Downloads\Shared\[Banned Book] Paul Wellad-The Secrets Of Street Self-Defence ( pdf) [virtual mind] rar.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\My Downloads\Shared\[DB L-E] Tsubasa Chronicle 31 [9896B1D4] avi.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\My Downloads\Shared\[F+F]Full Metal Alchemist - Fhurer OVA avi.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\My Downloads\Shared\[F+F]Full Metal Alchemist - State OVA avi.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\My Downloads\Shared\[Q-R] Black Lagoon ep 08 (DivX5 11 704x396 24fps CBR) avi.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\My Downloads\Shared\[Q-R] OVA Prince of Tennis -Zenkoku Taikai Hen- Vol 2 ep 02 (DVD WMV9 640x480 24fps CBR) avi.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\My Downloads\Shared\[Q-R] OVA Prince of Tennis -Zenkoku Taikai Hen- Vol 2 ep 03 (DVD WMV9 640x480 24fps CBR) avi.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\My Downloads\Shared\[yesy] Utawarerumono - 08 [77B54761] avi.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\My Downloads\Shared\[zw] dot Hack Roots 08 (704x400 XviD Vorbis) [15BF0530] mkv.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\My Downloads\Shared\daxziso loader + flash.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\My Downloads\Shared\gls gem anna jpg.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\My Downloads\Shared\l'equipe du 28 05 2006 pdf.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\My Downloads\Shared\paok hooligans vs police VIDEO.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\My Downloads\Shared\pearl jam - pearl jam 2006.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\My Downloads\Shared\xmen 3LAST STAND vcd2dvd(widges-den com).zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Program Files\outlook\p.zip/Setup.exe -> Worm.VB.dw : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).

::Report end


----------



## Rockfx (Oct 8, 2006)

And Finally... ACTIVSCAN & SMITFRAUD:

*ActiveScan:*

Incident Status Location

Adware:adware/ist.istbar  Not disinfected c:\windows\downloaded program files\ISTactivex.inf 
Adware:adware/ipinsight Not disinfected c:\windows\inf\conscorr.inf 
Adware:adware/dollarrevenue Not disinfected c:\windows\keyboard231.dat 
Adware:adware/keenvalue Not disinfected c:\program files\common files\SearchUpgrader 
Adware:adware/savenow Not disinfected Windows Registry 
Adware:adware/comet Not disinfected Windows Registry 
Spyware:Cookie/Statcounter Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Elizabeth\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt 
Potentially unwanted tool:Application/Processor Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Elizabeth\My Documents\SmitfraudFix\Process.exe 
Spyware:Spyware/New.net Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Michael\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\8e86e3h0.default\Cache(2)\FB1DE602d01[NNWARZ3_88.exe] 
Hacktool:Exploit/ByteVerify Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Michael\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\count.jar-66caba6e-69906588.zip[BlackBox.class] 
Hacktool:Exploit/ByteVerify Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Michael\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\count.jar-66caba6e-69906588.zip[VerifierBug.class] 
Hacktool:Exploit/ByteVerify  Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Michael\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\count.jar-66caba6e-69906588.zip[Dummy.class] 
Hacktool:Exploit/ByteVerify Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Michael\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\count.jar-66caba6e-69906588.zip[Beyond.class] 
Spyware:Spyware/New.net Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Michael\My Documents\P2P WAREZ P2P\WarezP2P_DLC.exe[NNWARZ3_88.exe] 
Spyware:Spyware/BetterInet Not disinfected C:\Program Files\Common Files\SearchUpgrader\system.cfg 
Potentially unwanted tool:Application/Zango Not disinfected C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\plugins\npclntax.dll 
Spyware:Cookie/Atwola Not disinfected C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\YPSR\Quarantine\ppq10.tmp 
Spyware:Cookie/Slotch Not disinfected C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\YPSR\Quarantine\ppq18.tmp 
Spyware:Cookie/RealMedia Not disinfected C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\YPSR\Quarantine\ppq1F.tmp 
Spyware:Cookie/Cgi-bin Not disinfected C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\YPSR\Quarantine\ppq5.tmp 
Spyware:Cookie/Maxserving Not disinfected C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\YPSR\Quarantine\ppq7A.tmp 
Potentially unwanted tool:Application/Processor Not disinfected C:\WINDOWS\system32\Process.exe 
*SmitFraud:*

SmitFraudFix v2.105

Scan done at 16:43:53.25, Sun 10/08/2006
Run from C:\Documents and Settings\Elizabeth\My Documents\SmitfraudFix
OS: Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600] - Windows_NT
Fix run in safe mode

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Before SmitFraudFix
!!!Attention, following keys are not inevitably infected!!!

SrchSTS.exe by S!Ri
Search SharedTaskScheduler's .dll

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\SharedTaskScheduler]
"{b166be07-30a4-4d38-b781-44528a630706}"="hydrodictyon"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{b166be07-30a4-4d38-b781-44528a630706}\InProcServer32]
@="C:\WINDOWS\System32\gqagksr.dll"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Classes\CLSID\{b166be07-30a4-4d38-b781-44528a630706}\InProcServer32]
@="C:\WINDOWS\System32\gqagksr.dll"

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Killing process

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Generic Renos Fix

GenericRenosFix by S!Ri

C:\WINDOWS\System32\gqagksr.dll -> Hoax.Win32.Renos.gen.e
C:\WINDOWS\System32\gqagksr.dll -> Deleted

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Deleting infected files

C:\WINDOWS\newname.dat Deleted
C:\Program Files\SoftCodec\ Deleted

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Deleting Temp Files

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Registry Cleaning

Registry Cleaning done.

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» After SmitFraudFix
!!!Attention, following keys are not inevitably infected!!!

SrchSTS.exe by S!Ri
Search SharedTaskScheduler's .dll

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» End

I hope all this helps. Although the little annoying blinking question mark is gone my computer seems to be running very slow. Is this normal until everything is cleaned out?
Thanks again for all your time and help with this. Also, while looking at all these reports I noticed several items or sites that I've never seen or been to. Especially in the "C:\ My Downloads\Shared" and "C:\Uploads" sections.... What is all this?

Michael


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Hi, *Rockfx* 

Anti-Virus programs take up an enormous amount of your computer's resources when they are actively scanning your computer. Having two anti-virus programs running at the same time can cause your computer to run very slow, become unstable and even, in rare cases, crash.

If you choose to install more than one Anti-Virus program on your computer, then only one of them should be active in memory at a time.

There are basically two types of these programs:
*On-Access* and *On-Demand*

*On-Access Scanners*
As the name implies, are scanners that run in the background all the time the PC is turned on and running. The main function of an On-Access scanner is to monitor activity on your machine.

*On-Demand Scanners*
As the name implies, are scanners that only run when you ask them to.
Such as: Online Scans and scanners that run on your machine but are not actively scanning your machine.

You have entries for Avast and Norton. Only one Antivirus program must be active. In your position I would stay away from Norton, as it will deplete your resources.

Download the *Norton Removal Tool *for fixing Istbar. When you have done that please run the tool and exit when it has finished!

Please *download* the *Killbox by Option^Explicit*.

*Note*:* In the event you already have Killbox, this is a new version that I need you to download*.

 *Save* it to your *desktop*.
Please re-open HiJackThis and scan. Check the boxes next to all the entries listed below. *

O2 - BHO: IncrediFindBHO Class - {0199DF25-9820-4bd5-9FEE-5A765AB4371E} - C:\PROGRA~1\INCRED~1\BHO\INCFIN~1.DLL (file missing)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {FDD3B846-8D59-4ffb-8758-209B6AD74ACC} - (no file)
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IST Service] C:\Program Files\ISTsvc\istsvc.exe

*Now *close all windows and browsers, other than HiJackThis*, then click Fix Checked.

Close Hijackthis.

*Reboot into safe mode.*

Restart your computer and as soon as it starts booting up again continuously tap F8. A menu should come up where you will be given the option to enter Safe Mode.

Please go to Start > Control Panel > *Add/Remove Programs* and remove the following (if present):

*IST Service*

Please note any other programs that you dont recognize in that list in your next response

Using Windows Explorer (to get there right-click your Start button and go to "Explore"), please delete these *folders* (if present):

*C:\Program Files\ISTsvc
C:\Program Files\ISTbar
C:\Program Files\SoftCodec
C:\Program Files\New.Net*

 Please double-click *Killbox.exe* to run it.
 Select:
*Delete on Reboot*
 then *Click* on the *All Files* button.

Please *copy the file paths below to the clipboard* by highlighting *ALL* of them and *pressing CTRL + C* (or, after highlighting, right-click and choose copy):

*c:\windows\inf\conscorr.inf 
c:\windows\keyboard231.dat 
c:\program files\common files\SearchUpgrader 
C:\Documents and Settings\Michael\My Documents\P2P WAREZ P2P\WarezP2P_DLC.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\SearchUpgrader\system.cfg 
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\plugins\npclntax.dll*

 Return to Killbox, go to the *File* menu, and choose *Paste from Clipboard*.

Click the red-and-white *Delete File* button. Click *Yes* at the Delete on Reboot prompt. Click *OK* at any PendingFileRenameOperations prompt (and please let me know if you receive this message!).

_*If your computer does not restart automatically, please restart it manually*_.

_If you receive a message such as: "Component 'MsComCtl.ocx' or one of its dependencies not correctly registered: a file is missing or invalid." when trying to run Killbox, click here to download and run missingfilesetup.exe. Then try Killbox again._

Go to the Control Panel and cic on JAVA. Delete Temporary files (Make sure all boxes are checked).

Clear the Cache and Cookiex in Firefox. For information, click *Here*.

Your *Java* is out of date. Older versions have vulnerabilities that malware can use to infect your system. Please follow these steps to remove older version of *Java* components and upgrade the application.

*Ugrading Java*: 

Download the latest version of *Java Runtime Environment (JRE) 5.0 Update 9*.
Scroll down to where it says "*The J2SE Runtime Environment (JRE) allows end-users to run Java applications*".
Click the "*Download*" button to the right.
Check the box that says: "*Accept License Agreement*".
The page will refresh.
Click on the link to download Windows Offline Installation with or without Multi-language and save to your desktop.
Close any programs you may have running - especially your web browser.
Go to *Start* > *Control Panel*, double-click on *Add/Remove *programs and remove all older versions of Java.
Check any item with Java Runtime Environment *(JRE or J2SE)* in the name.
Click the Remove or Change/Remove button.
Repeat as many times as necessary to remove each Java version.
Reboot your computer once all Java components are removed.
Then from your desktop double-click on the download to install the newest version.

*Post a fresh Hijackthis log Afterward and let me know if you have experienced an improvement.*


----------



## Rockfx (Oct 8, 2006)

Greetings,

Before I continue on here are some things I noticed:

1) O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IST Service] C:\Program Files\ISTsvc\istsvc.exe - Not There!

2) C:\Program Files\ISTsvc
C:\Program Files\ISTbar
C:\Program Files\SoftCodec
C:\Program Files\New.Net - None of these were there!

3) c:\windows\inf\conscorr.inf - is actually .PNF and not .inf

4) c:\windows\keyboard231.dat - is not there

5) c:\program files\common files\SearchUpgrader - is there but contains 2 entries, one of which you mention to highlight: C:\Program Files\Common Files\SearchUpgrader\system.cfg , but not the other (?)

This is as far as I have gone until I hear from you. My desktop is in safe mode and I'll be communicating via laptop until we're finished.

Thanks,

Michael


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Rockfx said:


> Greetings,
> 
> Before I continue on here are some things I noticed:
> 
> ...


Everything I asked you to do is based on the findings. These entries appear in the reports submitted. If either the file or folder is no longer present, better for you. If the file I ask you to delete has an .inf extesion, that is the file I need you to delete. If is not present, better for you.

I encourage you to stick with it and follow my directions as closely as possible so as to avoid complicating the problem further.

Thanks.


----------



## Rockfx (Oct 8, 2006)

Greetings, 

Ok, I done everything you asked, but I think I accidently deleted the file named: c:\windows\inf\conscorr.PNF.
I apologize for my ignorance and stupidity. I hope I didn't mess things up.
Java is installing as I type. I'll post another Hijack This report as soon as this is done. 
My system on the other hand is still running slower than normal.
I'll be back with that report shortly.....

Thank You, 

Michael


----------



## Rockfx (Oct 8, 2006)

Here's My HijackThis report:

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 8:00:58 PM, on 10/9/2006
Platform: Windows XP SP1 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\aswUpdSv.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashServ.exe
C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec_Client_Security\Symantec AntiVirus\DefWatch.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\cba\pds.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7Debug\mdm.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec_Client_Security\Symantec AntiVirus\Rtvscan.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\Symantec\SYMANT~1\NSCTOP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\hpztsb11.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ams_ii\hndlrsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\MsgSys.EXE
C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\cba\xfr.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\hpcoretech\hpcmpmgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\hphmon06.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Works Shared\WkUFind.exe
C:\Program Files\BroadJump\Client Foundation\CFD.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\Steinberg\MI4\MI4tray.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec_Client_Security\Symantec AntiVirus\vptray.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\ALWILS~1\Avast4\ashDisp.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\HPZipm12.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\avgas.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\MSMSGS.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Distillr\AcroTray.exe
C:\Program Files\WinZip\WZQKPICK.EXE
C:\Program Files\Webshots\webshots.scr
C:\WINDOWS\System32\msiexec.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqgalry.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Elizabeth\My Documents\Hijack This\HijackThis.exe

F2 - REG:system.ini: UserInit=userinit.exe
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {243B17DE-77C7-46BF-B94B-0B5F309A0E64} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Money\System\mnyside.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdxm.ocx
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPDJ Taskbar Utility] C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\hpztsb11.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPHUPD06] C:\Program Files\HP\{AAC4FC36-8F89-4587-8DD3-EBC57C83374D}\hphupd06.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] "C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Component Manager] "C:\Program Files\HP\hpcoretech\hpcmpmgr.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPHmon06] C:\WINDOWS\System32\hphmon06.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Microsoft Works Update Detection] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Works Shared\WkUFind.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BJCFD] C:\Program Files\BroadJump\Client Foundation\CFD.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MI4Tray] C:\Program Files\Steinberg\MI4\MI4tray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [vptray] C:\Program Files\Symantec_Client_Security\Symantec AntiVirus\vptray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [avast!] C:\PROGRA~1\ALWILS~1\Avast4\ashDisp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [!AVG Anti-Spyware] "C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\avgas.exe" /minimized
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\System32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\MSMSGS.EXE" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MoneyAgent] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft Money\System\mnyexpr.exe"
O4 - Startup: Webshots.lnk = C:\Program Files\Webshots\Launcher.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Acrobat Assistant.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Distillr\AcroTray.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Gamma Loader.exe.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: HP Digital Imaging Monitor.lnk = C:\Program Files\HP\digital imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
O4 - Global Startup: HP Image Zone Fast Start.lnk = C:\Program Files\HP\digital imaging\bin\hpqthb08.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office10\OSA.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: WinZip Quick Pick.lnk = C:\Program Files\WinZip\WZQKPICK.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Google Search - res://C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmsearch.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Translate English Word - res://C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmwordtrans.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Backward Links - res://C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmbacklinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Cached Snapshot of Page - res://C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmcache.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Similar Pages - res://C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmsimilar.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Translate Page into English - res://C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmtrans.html
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\npjpi150_09.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\npjpi150_09.dll
O9 - Extra button: PartyPoker.com - {B7FE5D70-9AA2-40F1-9C6B-12A255F085E1} - C:\Program Files\PartyGaming\PartyPoker\RunApp.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: PartyPoker.com - {B7FE5D70-9AA2-40F1-9C6B-12A255F085E1} - C:\Program Files\PartyGaming\PartyPoker\RunApp.exe
O9 - Extra button: MoneySide - {E023F504-0C5A-4750-A1E7-A9046DEA8A21} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Money\System\mnyside.dll
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\MSMSGS.EXE
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\MSMSGS.EXE
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O16 - DPF: {2B323CD9-50E3-11D3-9466-00A0C9700498} (Yahoo! Audio Conferencing) - http://us.chat1.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/i/chat/applet/v45/yacscom.cab
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99F7-4BB4-88D8-FA1D4F56A2AB} (YInstStarter Class) - http://us.dl1.yimg.com/download.yahoo.com/dl/yinst/yinst_current.cab
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://acs.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5free/asinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {A93D84FD-641F-43AE-B963-E6FA84BE7FE7} (LinkSys Content Update) - http://www.linksysfix.com/netcheck/53/install/gtdownls.cab
O16 - DPF: {DBA230D1-8467-4e69-987E-5FAE815A3B45} - 
O20 - Winlogon Notify: NavLogon - C:\WINDOWS\System32\NavLogon.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\
O23 - Service: avast! iAVS4 Control Service (aswUpdSv) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\aswUpdSv.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Antivirus - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashServ.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Mail Scanner - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashMaiSv.exe" /service (file missing)
O23 - Service: avast! Web Scanner - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashWebSv.exe" /service (file missing)
O23 - Service: AVG Anti-Spyware Guard - Anti-Malware Development a.s. - C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
O23 - Service: DefWatch - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec_Client_Security\Symantec AntiVirus\DefWatch.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: Intel Alert Handler - Intel® Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ams_ii\hndlrsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Intel File Transfer - Intel® Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\cba\xfr.exe
O23 - Service: Intel PDS - Intel® Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\cba\pds.exe
O23 - Service: iPodService - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec AntiVirus Client (Norton AntiVirus Server) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec_Client_Security\Symantec AntiVirus\Rtvscan.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec System Center Discovery Service (NSCTOP) - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\Symantec\SYMANT~1\NSCTOP.EXE
O23 - Service: Pml Driver HPZ12 - HP - C:\WINDOWS\System32\HPZipm12.exe

I hope everything looks normal.

Thank You again


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Hi, *Rockfx* 

The log looks clear. *How is the computer doing?*


----------



## Rockfx (Oct 8, 2006)

It seems to be doing a lot better. Is it safe to use for online banking and other secure transactions?


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Hi, *Rockfx*. 



> Is it safe to use for online banking and other secure transactions?


By all means! Congratulations.









Reset and Re-enable your System Restore to remove bad files that have been backed up by Windows. The files in System Restore are protected to prevent any programmes changing them. This is the only way to clean these files: (You will lose all previous restore points which are likely to be infected.)

To reset your restore points, please note that you will need to log into your computer with an account which has full administrator access. You will know if the account has administrator access because you will be able to see the System Restore tab. If the tab is missing, you are logged in under a limited account.

(Windows XP)

1. Turn off System Restore.
On the Desktop, right-click My Computer.
Click Properties.
Click the System Restore tab.
Check Turn off System Restore.
Click Apply, and then click OK.

2. Reboot.

3. Turn ON System Restore.

On the Desktop, right-click My Computer.
Click Properties.
Click the System Restore tab.
UN-Check *Turn off System Restore*.
Click Apply, and then click OK..

The following is a list of tools and utilities that I like to suggest to people. This list is full of great tools and utilities to help you understand how you got infected and how to keep from getting infected again.
Spybot Search & Destroy - Uber powerful tool which can search and annhilate nasties that make it onto your system. Now with an Immunize section that will help prevent future infections.

AdAware - Another very powerful tool which searches and kills nasties that infect your system. AdAware and Spybot Search & Destroy compliment each other very well.

SpywareBlaster - Great prevention tool to keep nasties from installing on your system.

SpywareGuard - Works as a Spyware "Shield" to protect your computer from getting malware in the first place.

IE-SpyAd - puts over 5000 sites in your restricted zone so you'll be protected when you visit innocent-looking sites that aren't actually innocent at all.

CleanUP! - Cleans temporary files from IE and Windows, empties the recycle bin and more. Great tool to help speed up your computer and knock out those nasties that like to reside in the temp folders.

Windows Updates - It is *very important* to make sure that both Internet Explorer and Windows are kept current with *the latest critical security patches* from Microsoft. To do this just start *Internet Explorer* and select *Tools > Windows Update*, and follow the online instructions from there.

Google Toolbar - Free google toolbar that allows you to use the powerful Google search engine from the bar, but also blocks pop up windows.

Trillian or Miranda-IM - These are Malware free Instant Messenger programs which allow you to connect to multiple IM services in one program! (AOL, Yahoo, ICQ, IRC, MSN)
To find out more information about how you got infected in the first place and some great guidelines to follow to prevent future infections you can read *this* article by Tony Klein.

Click *Here* for some advise from our security Experts.

Please use the thread's Tools and mark this thread as "*Solved*".

Best wishes!:up:


----------



## Rockfx (Oct 8, 2006)

My Friend,

1 Million thank you's to you. I only hope that the fortune of knowledge you used to help me these past few days come back to you *100 fold* in your time of need.:up: :up: :up:

Again, THANK YOU


----------

